# Anyone harvesting yet outdoors...



## rebel (Sep 10, 2013)

just wandering ....:icon_smile:


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 10, 2013)

Nope, still got some time to go.


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Sep 10, 2013)

Mid Oct here....Nice bud formations going right now....And Getting PHAT:lama:


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 10, 2013)

No way. They better get a whole lot fatter and a whole lot bigger...


----------



## FUM (Sep 10, 2013)

I've got a Bubba's Gift that's ready to harvest any day now. She's showing amber, but we've gotten blessed with nothing but sunshine and high pressure for the next week. I'm just going to let them pig out and bulk up.


----------



## ShOrTbUs (Sep 10, 2013)

i'm thinking late October for me. looking at others photo's, mine seem to have taken their good ole time starting bud production


----------



## ShecallshimThor (Sep 10, 2013)

:yeahthat:  me too!


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 11, 2013)

I have one that may be ready by the end of Sept. The rest look like they are going to be late Oct.


----------



## Mountain209man (Sep 11, 2013)

Chocolope galaxy an a cpl silver la(leaning Indica) will be ready end of the month... a blue og an a Mohan ram too! Thought i would have the blue og farther along due to breeders description but I guess I got some later phenos


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Sep 11, 2013)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> No way. They better get a whole lot fatter and a whole lot bigger...


 
YA, THAT! ! ! (Couldn't find that 'smiley/icon').

I've got SFV Blue Chem, Black Domina, Chernobyl, Jack's Cleaner2, G-13 and some Skunk (seeds from some purchased stuff last year).
 I check the Trich's every few days, but I really need a more powerful magnifier.

 (I just bought a 3 lens 'machinist's loupe, from Edmund Scientific, and a four filter set of close up filters, for my old MM Canon A-1 film camera).

  I can see the trichomes, but really can't discern if they're clear or milky?
Of course my eyes aren't the best, anymore as it's a little tough for me to see close, but I do soldier on, you know!

Probably the SFV Blue Chem will be the first to finish, seeing as they started flowering on July Th (!!!), to my surprise.
  "60+ days" for all...
The Jack's Cleaner 2 will probably go until our first Freeze/end of October/early November.

Hoping for the best!

Stonedwoodsman  :icon_smile:


----------



## mojoganjaman (Sep 11, 2013)

stonedwoodsman said:
			
		

> YA, THAT! ! ! (Couldn't find that 'smiley/icon').
> 
> I've got SFV Blue Chem, Black Domina, Chernobyl, Jack's Cleaner2, G-13 and some Skunk (seeds from some purchased stuff last year).
> I check the Trich's every few days, but I really need a more powerful magnifier.
> ...




pluck a small bud and scope it on a table...my eyes need help too...))



mojo


----------



## Dman1234 (Sep 11, 2013)

dont pluck a bud, a sugar leaf ( leaf growing out of a bud) will do fine.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 11, 2013)

Also there are really cheap 60X loupes on ebay, like 5 bucks or so. Then you can see the little clear glass like mushroom trichomes fill up with cloudy then amber... here is the link to my favorite.www.ebay.com/itm/60X-Magnifier-Jewe...-Loupe-with-UV-LED-Illumination-/370895684135


----------



## rebel (Sep 12, 2013)

Same one i use Rose. can anyone give a rough estimate how long from cloudy to amber ? As i have never let any go to amber. I dont like the couchlock effect. Just curious and learning.


----------



## pcduck (Sep 12, 2013)

> anyone give a rough estimate how long from cloudy to amber



I have found the time it takes is strain dependent and what they have been fed. More the N the longer it seems to take for me.


----------



## rebel (Sep 12, 2013)

what would u say Pc, another wk, 2wk ?


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 12, 2013)

rebel, some strains it seems can go amber in a few days, like all of a sudden. I usually don't wait for amber on satori but do on the more indica dominate strains for sleep and pain.


----------



## Sinsemilla717 (Sep 12, 2013)

Yes its been a great year i just stared to harvest my 2meter tall durban poison and im waiting on my punta roja to fully mature so thath i can enjoy her sweet taste of strawberry:icon_smile:


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 13, 2013)

yes I had to take her down she had some bud rot on one of the stems so i took it all down before It all ruins


----------



## thaidyed (Sep 13, 2013)

I can harvest at anytime now, but I'm waiting for the end of September. I took a look a little while ago and found what I thought was signs of bud rot, but it turned out to be a small caterpillar. The colas are heavy and the branches are straining from their weight. The smell is very nice and pungent. Aaaaah! I'll take a closer look this afternoon after work. If I do indeed find bud rot, then I will start harvesting immediately.


----------



## Sinsemilla717 (Sep 13, 2013)

This years gift from the earth


----------



## skullcandy (Sep 14, 2013)

yeah i spotted bud rot stillsaved most of it


----------



## rebel (Sep 14, 2013)

Wonderful everyones having a good season. Tonight here i had to put a jacket on. It's mid 40's. Hope the frost dont hit too soon. Only giving a couple nights 40's and next week, in the 50's at night.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Sep 14, 2013)

skullcandy said:
			
		

> yes I had to take her down she had some bud rot on one of the stems so i took it all down before It all ruins


 
Ya, me too...had to cut the top 4" off one Blue Chem, due to mold, after some torrential rains, here in N.E. this week.

'Sure hope I get some more bulking up of buds in the next 3-4 weeks!

stonedwoodsman :icon_smile:


----------



## anglerguy78 (Sep 14, 2013)

No harvest yet but probably sometime in the next 3 wks. I'm also in NE (mass). Plants are starting to bulk up and smell nice. Hope for late frost.


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 15, 2013)

One 9ftr so far....


----------



## rebel (Sep 15, 2013)

What strain is the 9' BudDog, lookin good !


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 15, 2013)

rebel said:
			
		

> What strain is the 9' BudDog, lookin good !


My first cross....grand daddy purple x chocolate thai....


----------



## WAGMAN007 (Sep 16, 2013)

These seeds went in the ground June 15 they are THC Bomb plants It is still hot here in south central USA 94 degrees and 90% humidity about a week to 10 days till harvest thichomes are 10 % clear 80% cloudy and 10% amber the second bud is Northern Lights looks to be about 3-4 weeks out

happy budding WAGMAN


Weed is proof that God loves us and wants us to be happy


----------



## buddogmutt (Sep 16, 2013)

Next one in just under 2wks.


----------



## stonedwoodsman (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi Group,
     Well, here we are in the last few days of official Summer.
Autumn starts at 4:44 PM this Sunday 22nd!

* * * Pack a bowl & Enjoy, at 4:*43* PM that day!!!   

     It was 40 degrees here in So. New England, and NOAA says 38 degrees tonight!
  My girls are lovin' this beautiful pre-Fall weather, with clear skies & bright sunshine, to help 'plump' them up, and aid them in changing to purple/blue etc.
  'Been micro-scoping trichomes ever few days, to get them right!
Getting close for a couple of my strains.

How are everyone else in New England (and elsewhere) temperatures, and gardens progressing?

Keep up the good work people!

StonedWoodsman  :icon_smile:


----------



## anglerguy78 (Sep 17, 2013)

Garden in northern mass plumping nicely with nice smell. Got down to 40 last night and hope for no less than 38 tonight then we get a warming spell that could give another week+ of blooming. Took a test small interior bud for microscope and trichs about 75% clear, 25% cloudy, none amber.


----------



## Happy Hooker (Sep 18, 2013)

I have had a mix of things happen using the same seeds . Some was ready last week some will be ready mid to late next week and there is going to be a few will be into Oct. These seeds were started all the same time put in the ground the same day. Were having cold night here and a frost last night this surely isn't the same as last few summers very little mold yet so there is something to be thankful  for .


----------



## thaidyed (Sep 21, 2013)

I want to go one more week, but it is raining at the moment and I hope I don't get bud rot, though I did move the grow out of the rain. I harvested some caterpillar ravaged buds already. I'll be breaking out the fans once this rain passes. My shelter had a small leak an one plant got soaked a bit. I'm sure glad my grow is portable.


----------

